# Fishing 3mb pier tonight?



## Breeze (Mar 23, 2012)

When we first moved down here I fished 3mb pier quite a bit. I always found that the reds seemed to turn on right at high tide. They would hit us hard for bout 10 mins and then it was over... Thinking bout taking my step son out there. He has never caught a big fish.. The fishing app says prime fishing time tonight is 10 to midnight. But high tide isn't until bout 9 in the morning. What you all think? Can I maybe put him on some reds there tonight at mid tide?? 

Sent from my Z965 using Tapatalk


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

Doug, Worst case, its some quality time well spent, catching is a bonus!


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Ifin I had my boat outta the shop, I'd take ya'll out there... Just go and enjoy the night!!!


----------

